# clippings?



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I have some plants that are growing like crazy and have grown out of the water I would like to clip them and replant clippings. Where do I clip or does it matter on stemmed plants?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It doesn't matter too much to the plant. What most people do is cut the stem shorter than the ideal length for your design so that the plant can grow to the desired length. How much shorter depends on how fast the stem grows and how often you want to trim.


----------

